
Proud to Be a Moron – My Journey with Git (2015) - type0
https://blogs.sap.com/2015/04/02/proud-to-be-a-moron-my-journey-with-git/
======
EpicEng
I can get where he's coming from for the most part, though I don't think
cherry picking Linus being rude is fair. Yes, Linus will snap at you if you
push him, but it's usually well deserved, even if he could have tried to
maintain a more PC stance (I'm not convinced that he should, but maybe I just
enjoy reading his "final straw" responses.)

That C++ crack is legendary, and anyone who hasn't read the entire thread
should check it out before assuming Linus is just a jerk.

